# I'm starting on a pump!



## annaspanna80 (May 5, 2010)

Hey, 
I am due to start on a pump in June. I have read a previous thread about where you can put the pump, and many of you have said in your bras! I am getting married in July, and it is bothering me a little about whether the canula will stick out, and be noticeable under my dress. Is there anywhere else I can put the canula for the day, such as my thigh, and somehow (?) attach the pump to my thigh, so it can be hidden under my dress? This is probably a really daft question, but if I don't ask, I won't know! Any advice for me guys?


----------



## bev (May 5, 2010)

HI,
You can put the canula in lots of places - tops of arms, buttocks, stomach, tops of thighs, below tummy button etc.. You can also get different lengths of tubing if you need to feed it round from the arms or legs etc..The pump fits in the middle of your bra and isnt noticable - a lady i know wears hers there and no-one would know! You could have a little silk pouch made and attach the pump to your leg - like a garter!Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (May 5, 2010)

Hi Anna, 

After three weeks of pumping I've managed to pluck up the courage to try them in my lower back (the love handles I have are excellent for this!) and on all parts of my belly. As a bloke I don't have any issues with the bra! What I do is I cna hide it in my pockets and all over the show. I've yet to get any of the fancy pouches owing to NHS not funding that part of it. I have to pay for that but I will get around to buying that. If there's anything else I can answer please do ask.

Tom


----------



## annaspanna80 (May 5, 2010)

Thank you guys. Very useful - I like your garter idea Bev!


----------



## Red Pumper (May 6, 2010)

Hi Anna,

welcome to the world of pumping.

I'm sure that you will find that the pump improves your diabetes control like most of us have. I've been on the pump for a couple of months and it's great.

As Tom says, it's probably a little easier for blokes to hide the pump in a pocket etc. Take a look at this webpage - there are alots of ideas about where to wear your pump so that it is concealed. Having it on your garter would certainly add a new dimension to the cliched wedding garter photo.

http://www.insulin-pumpers.org.uk/wheretowear/

If you have any questions about life on a pump, then just shout.

Keith.


----------



## annaspanna80 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Keith - that site has given some good ideas!


----------



## Chrissie (May 6, 2010)

Hi
I had a secret pocket sewn into my wedding dress to hide the pump & used the remote to bolus, which worked really well.
You can buy velcro straps/bags for your legs, but they are really ugly & tend to slip down your leg & be a bit uncomfy!! I tried to clip my pump on a garter but the weight of the pump pulled it down.
If i'm wearing a dress i tend to clip the pump to my bra inbetween my boobs or if its a strapless dress i'll sew 2 ribbons to hold the pump inbetween my boobs nobody can see it hiding down there!!
Over time you'll find loads of hiding places for your pump


----------



## annaspanna80 (May 6, 2010)

thanks Chrissie - I did wonder whether using some tubi-grip to hold it on my leg may do the trick. I guess once I get my pump I will have to try lots of experiments, and warn my husband to be, so he's not in for a shock on the day!


----------



## Sugarbum (May 12, 2010)

Hi annaspanna, and welcome! 

I have to agree with the comment about the garter slipping down your leg- bloody useless it was! (Not that I am married, but had a high drama about a formal evening dress I had to wear last year). You will get comepletely creative once you have your pump and it becomes part of you so dont panic, you will easily find a place. 

Personally I would avoid the tubigrip- it no doubt will roll and be equally as ineffective. I think the pocket idea is GREAT. After a bad practise run with a thigh elastic garter thing, I discovered it stayed in place very well with a suspender belt. Shame of it was, I had to go to Anne Summers to get one- but I will shut up before this post gets moved to "off the subject"!

What pump are you getting?


----------



## HelenM (May 13, 2010)

Might be some help here
http://www.sixuntilme.com/blog2/2008/06/diabetes_on_my_wedding_day.html

http://sixuntilme.com/blog2/2008/11/insulin_pumps_in_wedding_dress.html


I remember reading about someone putting it in their hair... though that might be just one of those stories...doesn't sound very practical


----------

